

Have Just A Phone Number? iOS 6 Facebook Integration Can Fill In The Blanks - cdrux
http://m.techcrunch.com/2012/09/27/have-just-a-phone-number-ios-6-facebook-integration-can-fill-in-the-blanks/?icid=tc_home_art&

======
jackpirate
Better idea: as soon as I get a call from an unknown number, do a search for
the number in facebook to see if you can find more information, and pop up
that information on the phone before it even starts ringing.

There might be a problem of spam whereby one person creates a fake persona
with their phone number and pretends to be someone else, but I think facebook
could solve that problem.

------
dansimau
It's always been the case with the Facebook app pre-iOS6 that after syncing
contacts (which uploads all your local phone numbers to Facebook) any Facebook
profile associated with one of those numbers would appear in your address book
on the Facebook site.

~~~
__chrismc
This little feature has allowed me to fill in the blanks after more than one
drunken night out...

Found a new, partial name + a number in your phone the morning after? Use the
"find friends" feature to find the rest of the details[^1] to get in touch
without looking like so much of a fool[^2]. You didn't get everything, without
making a friend request, but it was a starting point. Obviously it works both
ways - people can find and get in touch with you as well (that may be a pro or
con, depending on your outlook) - I probably owe my current relationship to
this feature!

[^1]: This doesn't work for everyone, but the hit-rate in the 20's-mid 30
year-old's is pretty high in my experience. [^2]: Not guaranteed!

